# Forums over gezondheid en welzijn > Kanker Forum >  Overlevers kinderkanker levenslang onder controle - Artsennet

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

*Overlevers kinderkanker levenslang onder controle*
*Artsennet -** 13 okt 2006*
Volwassenen die als kind zijn behandeld vanwege kanker, lijden in vergelijking met broers of zussen veel vaker aan chronische ziekten. Dit blijkt uit de resultaten van de Childhood Cancer Survivor Study waarin *...* 
Ex-kankerpatiëntjes later vaak opnieuw ziek Tijdschrift voor Verzorgenden
*alle 3 soortgelijke*

Lees verder...

----------

